# swatches



## sexypuma (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey guys,

I thought it would be nice if we could post swatches of the stuff we buy so that others can relate. i have started with the lip varnishes but i am not sure if we should put the pics in beauty of colour or with colour stories. anyway for those who missed the pics, i will have them in my gallery. i will swatch more of my stuff and add. Hope it will help someone. The only problem is i tend to use only a limited number of shade.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 2, 2006)

just a friendly reminder that swatches, are to be placed in the swatch request forum and of course in your gallery


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 12, 2006)

There are some new swatches in the Swatch thread on darker skin


----------

